# New Banner Manager for Retailers! Don't Panic!



## Gizmo (25/9/14)

Now, now. Don't panic, yes the slider is gone, however its better in every regards.

Today I am pleased to announce a new banner manager.

This banner manager lets you as the retailer manage your adverts yourself, activate your adverts yourself. Edit your adverts when ever you want and finally, view statistics on your adverts. How they performing. 

Take a look at this on how to access it as a retailer:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Now, now. Don't panic, yes the slider is gone, however its better in every regards.
> 
> Today I am pleased to announce a new banner manager.
> 
> ...


 
Nice going mate. Very useful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/9/14)

It's also responsive and looks great on mobile devices.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (30/9/14)

Hi @Gizmo These ads do not appear on my profile. Please can you ensure they are active on my account as I am responsible for Advertising related materials. Thanks


----------



## Oupa (30/9/14)

@Gizmo under Zone Statistics, it appears there is no data for Clicks?


----------



## JakesSA (2/10/14)

@Gizmo, I've just modfied the banner but now it doesn't come up any more?


----------



## Gizmo (2/10/14)

I have to approve it. I have just approved it.


----------



## JakesSA (2/10/14)

Many thanks!


----------



## JakesSA (2/10/14)

@Gizmo , sorry one more thing it now links to the following:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ads/www.VAPECLUB.co.za

Should I add http:// in front of the link when editing the ad?


----------



## Gizmo (2/10/14)

fixed it for you in the future you must add the http:// otherwise it doesnt know its a link off page.


----------



## JakesSA (2/10/14)

Thanks again!


----------



## ET (2/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Thanks again!



@JakesSA hey dude, when clicking on the vape club link in your signature, it tries to open this
http://ww.vapeclub.co.za/
there be a w missing


----------



## JakesSA (2/10/14)

ET said:


> @JakesSA hey dude, when clicking on the vape club link in your signature, it tries to open this
> http://ww.vapeclub.co.za/
> there be a w missing



Thanks for the heads up! Fixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

